# Problem mit "open_basedir restriction"; .htaccess-lösung möglich?



## Layna (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo 
Also, ich renne mit einer Seite in eben eine "open_basedir restriction". Ich will jetzt aber natürlich ungerne wieder die komplette Serverkonfiguration ändern).
Gibt es eine .htaccess-Einstellung mit der ich einen Ordner ausserhalb des Basedir freistellen kann

Larayna


----------

